

Unexpected performance of Javascript Arrays - IvanK_net
http://jsperf.com/push-multiple-items-into-array

======
jt2190
I haven't dug into this in detail, but On first glance this looks like a
"micro benchmark", meaning that the runtime is likely changing the code that's
being executed.

(Edit: The while loop is probably being unrolled, for example.)

